# What would you do with this Trek 820 Antelope?



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

The dropouts aren't designed for it, but I'm thinking about resurrecting this steely as a single speed commuter with some road tires and possibly drop bars. Already replaced the pedals, bottle holder and odometer. Thoughts?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Single-speed it. I've got an old Bianchi that sold in about the same price bracket that I converted with a tensioner. It rides like a big BMX bike.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

i was working on an 820 yesterday

chain hanger, full braze ons, it was a nicely set up ride.

a bit of spray lube on the shifter prawls and it returned to life.

that one has a tall stem for a tall ride.

Everything looks GTG right there.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

doc Zox said:


> i was working on an 820 yesterday
> 
> chain hanger, full braze ons, it was a nicely set up ride.
> 
> ...


Yeah everything works perfectly, it actually feels brand new 

I'm kind of broke so for now I'm just going it leave it as is, besides maybe giving it new tires/tubes/grips.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

put some road slicks on it with some fenders and a rack


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Donate it to Sally and get a bike worth owning.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Fred Smedley said:


> Donate it to Sally and get a bike worth owning.


woah, i can barely see you on your high horse up there.

i already have a trail bike.


----------



## jettore (Apr 12, 2011)

That's an exact match to my first mountain bike. I was on top of the world when I got it and thought I could ride it anywhere. Took it to Jim Thorpe and came down a super rocky descent and scared the crap out of myself. Great times!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd ignore it completely.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> I'd ignore it completely.


is it really that bad?


----------



## bigwooly (Aug 14, 2012)

It has the potential to be a nice commuter. I think from the pictures i see eyelets for fenders and racks. I say full on commuter. some decent cross tires, repack, lube everything. I'm beginning to thing i want something with a little wider tire for my ride into and home from work.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mk.ultra said:


> is it really that bad?


Depends on what you want it for. Heavy, low end parts except the bottle cage. Wouldn't be a fun mountain bike but like some have said, could be an okay commuter.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

mk.ultra said:


> is it really that bad?


yes!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mk.ultra said:


> is it really that bad?


It was low end then...now its old and low end. 
But it depends no what the purpose of the bike is. 
Donated to someone who can't afford a bike and needs it for transportation...worth a lot. Purchased to use on the trails as an actual mountain bike...waste of time and effort.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

well 800 series treks are the official VRC forum scapegoat, 
but they really are nicer bikes than a lot of the pricepoint competition from that era

the lugged 950s were nicer groupos and had lugged frames


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

doc Zox said:


> well 800 series treks are the official VRC forum scapegoat,
> but they really are nicer bikes than a lot of the pricepoint competition from that era
> 
> the lugged 950s were nicer groupos and had lugged frames


It's true but 800s and 950s are apples and oranges. I'm also pretty sure the other pricepoint competition from that era are also equally loved here.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Well it's a steel frame and fork, and steel frames these days seem to go for a premium. It runs pretty damn smoothly already so I think I'll just put some new grips on it and call it a commuter that I don't need to worry about getting stolen.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mk.ultra said:


> Well it's a steel frame and fork, and steel frames these days seem to go for a premium. It runs pretty damn smoothly already so I think I'll just put some new grips on it and call it a commuter that I don't need to worry about getting stolen.


Perfect!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mk.ultra said:


> Well it's a steel frame and fork, and steel frames these days seem to go for a premium. It runs pretty damn smoothly already so I think I'll just put some new grips on it and call it a commuter that I don't need to worry about getting stolen.


word on the street> steal is real.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

mk.ultra said:


> is it really that bad?


It's perfectly fine for a commuter. Why risk getting a nice bike stolen.

Some of the guys (and gals) on these forums would prefer that bikes like that didn't exist because they're afraid they may someday be in a situation where they may ride one of those and find out they actually enjoyed the ride. 

I'm not a fan of slicks on mountain bikes though (especially the skinny slicks). I'd stick with the knobbies or go with something like a K-rad.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

trailville said:


> It's perfectly fine for a commuter. Why risk getting a nice bike stolen.
> 
> Some of the guys (and gals) on these forums would prefer that bikes like that didn't exist because they're afraid they may someday be in a situation where they may ride one of those and find out they actually enjoyed the ride.
> 
> I'm not a fan of slicks on mountain bikes though (especially the skinny slicks). I'd stick with the knobbies or go with something like a K-rad.


LOL.. what he said. I had to ride my gf's "Boardwalk", a low end break away w/ 20in wheels, for a couple days and i tell you: i could ride it forever.


----------



## Bikcomuter (Aug 19, 2012)

I love my trek 820 as my commuter! Fittings for a rack, fenders, smooth solid ride. Changed bars to origin 8 citiclasssic to get more upright and some ergon knockoff grips. Not fast at all but my commute of 4.5 miles is very enjoyable👍


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Rule #1: Never zip tie the computer wire to the headtube.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

As a commuter ride it as is. No need to swap bars or tires. Just put a rack on it and go..
Agree with Ed,remove the zip ties on the stem and headtube.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Well. That's nothing to write home about. Maybe try the Commuter forum.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

I would donate it. The parts aren't work anything and it's too junky to take up space at my pad. No 2nd thoughts or regrets. 

I would never take possession of a bike of this caliber to begin with.
If it gets stolen, someone just did u a favor.


----------



## gshelley61 (Jun 19, 2012)

That old Trek looks like it is in pretty good shape to me. Clean and lube, ride it as is (or sell it on CL for cheap to someone who needs transportation). Not a frame you want to put money into - unless for sentimental reasons (like the 820 was your first MTB or something like that).

Ditch the cheesy bike computer, though.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice to see the function specific design chainstays. Thats why I bought a 930 back then. Considered a cannondale but I was leery of their moon phase specific design.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

klasse said:


> I would donate it. The parts aren't work anything and it's too junky to take up space at my pad. No 2nd thoughts or regrets.
> 
> I would never take possession of a bike of this caliber to begin with.
> If it gets stolen, someone just did u a favor.


how mad are you that my main bike is a 2011 GT Avalanche 3.0, I have loads of fun on it, and I love it?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Who cares what the OP is riding? As long as He's out riding something!

Many people have started out on Walmart bikes and ended up on high end bikes. And many people have started out on high end bikes only to sell them to me at a very discounted price on Cl.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Who cares what the OP is riding? As long as He's out riding something!
> 
> Many people have started out on Walmart bikes and ended up on high end bikes. And many people have started out on high end bikes only to sell them to me at a very discounted price on Cl.


But I don't post pictures of my 1964 4d impala on a classic chevy forum unless I was prepared for the donate remarks.A pos is a pos no matter........


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

That's true, but, he didn't say "Look at my super rare bike". He just asked a question about it. Totally legit IMHO.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mk.ultra said:


> how mad are you that my main bike is a 2011 GT Avalanche 3.0, I have loads of fun on it, and I love it?


Probably not very mad.



Drummerboy1975 said:


> Many people have started out on Walmart bikes and ended up on high end bikes. And many people have started out on high end bikes only to sell them to me at a very discounted price on Cl.


Not so fast buddy...I've seen the bike you post...they're not high end!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> That's true, but, he didn't say "Look at my super rare bike". He just asked a question about it. Totally legit IMHO.


And Fred answered it. Totally legit as well.



mk.ultra said:


> how mad are you that my main bike is a 2011 GT Avalanche 3.0, I have loads of fun on it, and I love it?


Not sure why anybody would be mad. Is it an angry type of bike?


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Not sure why anybody would be mad. Is it an angry type of bike?


wasn't a serious question. "u mad?" is an internet meme. i didn't realize this was a High End Only Vintage, Retro, Classic forum and some people seem to pretty blatant elitist jackasses.

Please delete this thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mk.ultra said:


> i didn't realize this was a High End Only Vintage, Retro, Classic forumead.


Oh man...I wish it was!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh man...I wish it was!


But then you wouldn't have anything to bash


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

What would I do with a peachy 820? 

Pin and mount it, like a butterfly.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> A pos is a pos no matter........


A Trek 820 is not a POS. A Huffy, Roadmaster, Magna, etc is a POS. Low-end bikes from manufacturers like Trek are the Toyota Camrys and Honda Accords of the bike world. Solid, dependable, decent quality..... but nothing that would excite a serious enthusiast.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

92gli said:


> Considered a cannondale but I was leery of their moon phase specific design.


Then you have never lived.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

cousineddie said:


> .......but nothing that would excite a serious enthusiast.


ding, ding, ding.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

cousineddie said:


> A Trek 820 is not a POS. A Huffy, Roadmaster, Magna, etc is a POS. Low-end bikes from manufacturers like Trek are the Toyota Camrys and Honda Accords of the bike world. Solid, dependable, decent quality..... but nothing that would excite a serious enthusiast.


It's not the frame, it's the 200GS.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Camry? Its an AMC Gremlin. A Bridgestone MB-2 is a Camry


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> But then you wouldn't have anything to bash


Just imagine how bubbly and friendly I'd be!



jtmartino said:


> It's not the frame, it's the 200GS.


Thats probably the crux of it a lot of the time. Hang good parts on the bike and it would probably pass unscathed.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The 800s are barely Corollas. The Trek Camry is the 900 series.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Gremlins have a following. I think it's like pintos or anything that has a 100c engine.


----------

